# Are they still flying?



## kasper (Aug 12, 2006)

Took these photos quite a few years ago and was just wondering if the aircraft shown are still airworthy?

Grumman Avenger






Vought Corsair





Me-109





Thanks in advance


----------



## timshatz (Aug 12, 2006)

Go to the following link and you will see at least 2 of the types for sale. 

Courtesy Aircraft, Inc.: premier dealer of quality Warbird and civilian aircraft

Also, they have a ton of other very expensive and extremely labor intensive (compared to your average bug smasher) aircraft to buy.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 15, 2006)

That is not actually a Bf-109 up there, you do know that right?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 15, 2006)

did you take all those pictures in the UK?


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Aug 16, 2006)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> That is not actually a Bf-109 up there, you do know that right?


I've been wondering for the firat picture ive seen of that plane why the nose is so.... non DB-601-ish


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 16, 2006)

That aircraft is a HS-1112 built by Spain.

Spain was liscense building the Bf-109 but never recieved the DB-601 engines so they put 12-cylinder "V" configured, 1,300 hp Hispano-Suiza 12Z-17 engine and a three bladed propeller. That is why the nose looks different. It is basically a Bf-109 with a different engine, built by a different country and different name.

The reason it is painted that way is because many of them are used in making movies most noticably _Memphis Belle_. Due to the lack of flying Bf-109s they use the Hs-1112.


----------



## Brunner (Aug 16, 2006)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:



> The reason it is painted that way is because many of them are used in making movies most noticably _Memphis Belle_. Due to the lack of flying Bf-109s they use the Hs-1112.



Also in "Battle of Britain".

This Hs 1112 seems a bit similar to "jumoschmitt" - early Bf109 equipped with Jumo engines.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 16, 2006)

Thats what the Hs-1112 looked like. All of them.


----------



## Mtr Bao (Aug 18, 2006)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> That aircraft is a HS-1112 built by Spain.
> 
> Spain was liscense building the Bf-109 but never recieved the DB-601 engines so they put 12-cylinder "V" configured, 1,300 hp Hispano-Suiza 12Z-17 engine and a three bladed propeller. That is why the nose looks different. It is basically a Bf-109 with a different engine, built by a different country and different name.
> 
> The reason it is painted that way is because many of them are used in making movies most noticably _Memphis Belle_. Due to the lack of flying Bf-109s they use the Hs-1112.



Many Ha-1112s were also built with Merlins and had 4-blade props, nicht wahr?

Mtr Bao


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 23, 2006)

Yes the second spanish version was built with a Merlin. Not sure how many though.


----------



## kasper (Sep 5, 2006)

Thanks for the info on the Me-109 (or not). The shots were taken many moons ago in Northern Ireland. The aircraft involved haven't been seen here since (to the best of my knowledge) and I just wondered if they were still doing the show circuits.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 6, 2006)

Yes there are many of them and they are all still flying.


----------



## pgf_666 (Jul 31, 2007)

Mtr Bao said:


> Many Ha-1112s were also built with Merlins and had 4-blade props, nicht wahr?
> 
> Mtr Bao



Actually, that _is_ a merlin powered 1112....the hisso-powered one had a substantially different cowling. Looked, I don't know, sort of Italian....

pgf


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 31, 2007)

pgf_666 said:


> Actually, that _is_ a merlin powered 1112....the hisso-powered one had a substantially different cowling. Looked, I don't know, sort of Italian....
> 
> pgf



Yes we know back in August of 2006 I told them it was a Hispano. The 1112 by the way is Spanish not Italian.

There are however several original 109s still flying.


----------

